# Your Opinion on Signatures?



## jeff (Oct 16, 2011)

There has been some discussion about signatures that are too loud, too big, full of links, and serving no purpose except hawking products. I'm considering addressing that with some tightened rules. The current signature guidelines are at the bottom of the AUP.

Let's have your vote!

This is a multiple choice poll. If you select option 1, please don't mark anything else.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 16, 2011)

poll?


----------



## xxShadowxx (Oct 16, 2011)

sigs are fine, just leave options in profile to 1) disable pics 2) disable links 3) disable full sig, easy fix and keeps the kids happy


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 16, 2011)

Not enough options.

Thinking about it, the only thing I want to know from people here is

1: name  (so I don't have to look in order to respond directly)
2: location (nice pice of info to know)

I've changed mine to that info and I'm turning off everyones in my CP.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 16, 2011)

Leave it alone.  Too many changes, too many grumpy people.  Maybe the squeakiest wheels need to learn how to use their options and turn the signatures off.  If they can't figure this out maybe they need to have the signatures turned off for them.  They will think they have gotten their way and the rest of us will be fine. Some of us use those signature links.

We have no banners here.  We have no corporate "ads by google" flashing up.  No "Sponsor" Ads.  For crying out loud, do folks have nothing better to do than squeak?


----------



## 76winger (Oct 16, 2011)

I think the current rules are not that far off, and as Haynie above me says: 



Haynie said:


> We have no banners here.  We have no corporate "ads by google" flashing up.  No "Sponsor" Ads.  For crying out loud, do folks have nothing better to do than squeak?



I think this is a big plus for the I.A.P. site overall. A couple of links to other means of communicating with that member or to see a related site they have set up relating to their penmaking is all beneficial to creating connections and building relationships with those other people. For example: I wouldn't have started expanding my purchases beyond PSI had I not utilized SIG line links from other members to their websites. 

Images, I see a little less as a method of connecting with others and more in line with advertising. So I could understand a reduction in size on those, maybe limiting them to about two avatars connected side by side. This way they'd feel more like a logo and less like an advertisement. I'm not opposed to them myself, but I can see how some might appear "over the top" to others.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 16, 2011)

You might consider adding nofollow tags to sig links, as that by itself might minimize the number of links folks add.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 16, 2011)

First off, Jeff, thank you for doing so much work making the effort to make everyone happy.  Unfortunately, that is not going to happen.  You have set yourself an impossible goal.
I use the sigs to learn much info about the poster and what they think / do.  I believe that they are under good control as they are currently.
There is absolutely no way that I would be ion your shoes with a site similar to this. You are doing a great job providing this wonderful site for our use.  No matter what you do, there will always be someone whining at you about something.  You have provided us with the option of turning off any sigs we do not wish to view and many other controls for our use.  Possibly when the tool is available, a short note to the whiner about how to make the adjustment would be of help, or maybe not.
Once again, a big thank you to you and all your Mods for the tireless and thankless job you do.  Just my $0.02 today.
Charles


----------



## flyitfast (Oct 16, 2011)

+1 for Dave's and Haynie's comments.
I too have greatly expanded my resources due to new links and signature offerings.. As long as they are IAP member links, they deserve supporting.
Size and quantity per post maybe needs limits, but this site is for learning and I learn from signature contents - from "philosophy" to resources.
gordon


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 16, 2011)

I also use the links more than the classifieds. It is nice to click on a link to see members works and vendors sites. I think the present rules are fine.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 16, 2011)

Of course as a Vendor my opinion might be a little bias, but here goes
1-Do away with logos
2-Limit to two links (one for their retail site and one for their Vendor web site)
3-Limit the letter size
4-no color but can use bold black
5-must have name and city in signature.

This will give all the same advantage or disadvantage to all, anyone that uses the signature lines to find and look at sites will have them and after a very short time we all will get used to a nice sedate signature line that gives all the info needed. 
Oh kinda like my new signature line:biggrin:


----------



## steeler fan1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I think some adjustments to size would be helpful. Like others, I often use links in the sig area when looking for ideas or products. The part I don't like is when the link and sig overpowers the message.

Carl


----------



## 76winger (Oct 16, 2011)

I've see a couple responses mention putting location in the SIG line. That seems redundant to me since I see everyone's location under their avatar.


----------



## DozerMite (Oct 16, 2011)

And maybe there should be a limit on how many pics can be posted, especially in one post. Then how about limiting the length of a post to 25 words. Seems some posts are the length of a short story. If this keeps going... this site will die. I've seen it happen to others. There is no such thing as too big to fail.

Just my opinion... it was asked for.:wink:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 16, 2011)

While I don't really like signatures screaming at me, I do find it a convenient way to peek at a vendors web site on occasion.  The rest of the info and quotes I usually ignore so the smaller, less bold, less color, less blinking, etc the better for me.


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 16, 2011)

I like the signatures and links.  Nice to be able to go direct to whatever folks here are up to.

Ken


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 16, 2011)

If there's a boundary, someone will push it.
I have no problem with logos, people take pride in what they do.
I have no problem with links. People have been using links in sig's
since people first figured out how to do it. But people should do so
responsibly. I don't think telling people to turn off signatures altogether
is the answer to sig's that violate the rules. Why should they lose the
ability to see everyone else's sigs if only a few are over the top?
That would be like telling someone that if they don't like seeing the
the trash in the neighbor's front yard, they should poke out their eyeballs.

Signature lines are a short "Here's what I'm up to, right now" kind of
message. Could be about their life, their business, their sense of humor
their family .. but like anything else, it can be abused.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 16, 2011)

*We have a local TV station that relentlessly turns up the volume on their commercials.  You'll be watching a TV show at a nice, reasonable volume . . .  but when the commercials come on, the volume rocks you out of your seat.  I see the same thing happening with SOME signatures.  I'll be reading a thread and then all of a sudden there appears this over bearing signature that is larger and longer than the message in the post.  

Some signature lines are like reading "War and Peace" . . . .   others remind me of used car commercials with the salesman pounding the hood of cars, screaming "Buy Me!"

I'd just like to see some moderation in the ads.  And, of course, I hope to continue my highly profitable, "Rent This Signature Space" campaign.*
*
*


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 16, 2011)

I say leave them as they are.  I am already enjoying this site less and less due to the constant bickering.  I use people's links to look at the cool stuff they are making or selling.  I used to love going to the classifieds and looking for new stuff to buy (much to my wife's dismay).  There is nothing wrong with the commercialization of this site.  I actually found this while I was looking for a rare wood.  Because of this site I have been introduced to so many new ideas and materials.  Some complain about the commercialization, but they fail to realize that all the new shiny toys, kits and tools are a direct result of how popular penturning has become.


----------



## Akula (Oct 16, 2011)

On sites I do, if someone wants to advertise their products then they can apply to be a sponsor.  FWIW, just because someone has the money to be a sponsor, don't automatically mean they will be a sponsor.   Some times dealing with their reputations and lawyers just takes all the fun out of it.
Here the classifieds cost to post.  We don't charge for classifieds.  I know and understand the difference in the sites.  Here we are mostly talking pens, kits supplies ect. so it's a target audience.  That's a good thing.  I deal with land, vehicles, boats and just about everything in between.

I think here in time it will be very few that pay the premium when they can get the same results from just all the links in their sig line.

I still consider myself one of the new guys here.  Only been around a few years and I keep quiet majority of the time.  But I have been dealing with websites for 15+ years.


Thanks for a wonderful site.  I do enjoy reading and looking.  I have no dog in this fight.  I do wonder from today's message in my thread.  Curtis said he gets a lot of pms everyday from this site.  Why?  Are some members needing their hands held all the time?  Are there some who are problems?  If Curtis is getting them, are the rest of the Moderators getting them as well?  Seems to be that is pushing a lot of work on people that might not be required.  Sometimes you just got to say no.  People will burn out.  You will lose good people in the process.  When people focus on themselves and making money it will suck all the joy out of everything for others.  Save the drama for day time TV.


DocStram, TV stations are not allowed to turn up the volume for commercials.  They are regulated.  It just seems louder because they play the whole commercial at the highest peak volume allowed by law...movies save the high peak for an explosion or something else to get your attention.  Some new TV's can control the volume and new regulations will go into effect (you just got to wait about another year).


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 16, 2011)

76winger said:


> I've see a couple responses mention putting location in the SIG line. That seems redundant to me since I see everyone's location under their avatar.



Not every one has filled in their location for under the avatar... but I agree that their location should be required... it's nice to know everyone's name and city & state... sometimes it can make their positions in the threads more pertinent.


----------



## tim self (Oct 16, 2011)

I vote leave them alone.  As long as the rules are being adhered to there isn't a problem.  Whiners will whine.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 16, 2011)

I really don't see much of a problem as things are.  Are some signatures annoying, yes but so are some posts!  Having a link to a commercial site is one thing. having a signature that takes up half the screen on a laptop is another. I actually scroll past these posts quicker, often not even reading the post!

I like Roys approach which is nice and simple and effective without all the flashing neon signs. Flashing neon signs are appropriate for cheap motels and nothing else!

This is neither here nor there but I have NEVER understood the fascination with the quotes, usually in latin and all the bible verses which usually don't pertain to pen turning! :biggrin:


----------



## bnoles (Oct 16, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Of course as a Vendor my opinion might be a little bias, but here goes
> 1-Do away with logos
> 2-Limit to two links (one for their retail site and one for their Vendor web site)
> 3-Limit the letter size
> ...



I think Roy is very much on target with the above with the exception of #5 as it is a repeat of info already visible.


----------



## jeff (Oct 16, 2011)

DozerMite said:


> And maybe there should be a limit on how many pics can be posted, especially in one post. Then how about limiting the length of a post to 25 words. Seems some posts are the length of a short story. If this keeps going... this site will die. I've seen it happen to others. There is no such thing as too big to fail.
> 
> Just my opinion... it was asked for.:wink:



What does this have to do with signatures? 

There is a limit on pics per post, it's 40. We've had some great tutorials posted with lots of photos.

Limit posts to 25 words? Don't hold your breath for that one. Your post above is double your proposed limit.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Quite a few are way too big and take up too much space.  If "PM sent" added too much signatures must add 10 times that.

I'd suggest 2 lines max. (a name line and another), no images, and no links.  If you want to advertise via your signature there should be an annual fee, $20 maybe?  Nothing too high.  If the classifieds cost to advertise signatures should be the same IMO.

Also, no colors or use of bold font.  They shouldn't stand out like an advertisement (unless they're charged as one).

AK


----------



## DozerMite (Oct 16, 2011)

TellicoTurning said:


> Not every one has filled in their location for under the avatar... but I agree that their location should be required... it's nice to know everyone's name and city & state... sometimes it can make their positions in the threads more pertinent.


 

How so? It's information that isn't anyone elses business if the poster doesn't feel the need to reveal it. That's a choice. When someone emails you, calls you, or you even purchase something at the store, do you have the persons full name, city, state, underwear size? NO, but you still communicate with them.


----------



## DozerMite (Oct 16, 2011)

jeff said:


> What does this have to do with signatures?
> 
> There is a limit on pics per post, it's 40. We've had some great tutorials posted with lots of photos.
> 
> Limit posts to 25 words? Don't hold your breath for that one. Your post above is double your proposed limit.


 
Just pointing out the way this site is going. I don't hold my breath for anything, particularly when I have no control.

How many people do you want to loose? Many of the good ones are gone. I see many more to follow.

Perhaps... there should be no sigs, no classified, no advertising, etc. Just posts on pens only. I remember a time when people would say this is the greatest site on the web... not hearing that as much anymore.

People used to come here to enjoy the company and have a good time. That's over. Now people come here to create problems and cause it to change.
Change is not always a good thing.

I think the ban stick would be much more effective than changing everything else just for a few sour grapes.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice job, cool pen


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 16, 2011)

I favor no more than one link and smaller text siize.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 16, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Nice job, cool pen



ginger ale just came out my nose


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 16, 2011)

I could not care either way.  If I want to read them I do.......if I dont, I dont.  I like the links so I can shop around.  Makes it easy on me to help support my fellow IAPers.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 16, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job, cool pen
> ...


Did you get any on you?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 16, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job, cool pen
> ...


 
That would have made Eagle laugh, both of them.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 16, 2011)

I invite others to shut down sigs for a while. It really cleans up the place. 
:biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 16, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> I've changed mine to that info and I'm turning off everyones in my CP.



easy enough for you...you're renting other space, gimpy!  (PLEASE NOTE SARCASM!!!!)


open note to our benevolent dictator:  What do you want?  You have created a fantastic hangout for this motley band of penmaking degenerates  (and I am at least as motley and degenerate as any!)... but it IS your house.  While I support your proven desire to make everyone happy...it ain't gonna happen.  You have given us great options for choosing what we see and what we ignore, tools we can use to amplify our experience and improve our perception of this site.  You have allowed us to gather as a group in your basement and play our games!  THANK YOU!  Maybe it's your turn to just say "this is what I want."  You developed the initial rules for sig lines, people found the edges of those limits, other people got upset, most respond with a resounding "eh".... change the rules if you feel that makes your vision of the future of this site better... most of us will (maybe) notice a small change and go on with our lives, a few will be offended and take it personally, and a couple will scream...and the world will go on.  I thank you for this site and the knowledge it offers and the group that regularly gathers here and will be perfectly happy with YOUR choice.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 16, 2011)

bnoles said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Of course as a Vendor my opinion might be a little bias, but here goes
> ...



and you are where?????


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 16, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > I've changed mine to that info and I'm turning off everyones in my CP.
> ...



What, I don't see anything!!!!!!!
:tongue:

Man, I've posted 4600 times..... I need to get a life.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 16, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> Man, I've posted 4600 times..... I need to get a life.



you've got one...and it's here!  fortunately, it's with people you might never have met, but now can call "friend"!


----------



## gandsande (Oct 16, 2011)

I think the Long LaRgE funny pics and animated logs are a bit much with a daily saying or joke.  However I do realize I can turn them off.  On the other hand I often use the SIgnatures to link to guys sites and photos, etc...  

I think If I got a say I would suggest that the Signatures follow more along the lines of most of our employers, Mine reads "Signature should be a simple block of text with Contact information that does not distract or mislead from the Context of the Message but allows the reader the ability to contact or reply to the sender in a professional manner"

If people feel the need to have Flashy Color animated icons or Large Print with Funky Colors With a joke and a Saying on top of that,  then Maybe they need to get there own website and just leave a link in ths Signature block area.  

I know some of you out there will snap at me but Just try loading all that extra stuff on a smart Phone or a small screen.  

Jeff,  I hate to Suggest another Rule mod as someone I am sure is going to screem and leave the site but Maybe this is worth a Try to limit the Font and or Pics expecialy the animated Pics.


----------



## xxShadowxx (Oct 17, 2011)

random idea, add a button in sig area, people who are annoyed with big sigs can click button, sig gets hidden person by person, cookie saves data, if people want further control they have account settings to fully turn off

jeff, i've been in your place a couple times, and when people in such position propose things, people complain, period :biggrin: in my experience its best to take the low impact route of adding something small that most wont notice, and just toss it in :biggrin: threads lead to headaches


----------



## hewunch (Oct 17, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job, cool pen
> ...





IPD_Mr said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > hewunch said:
> ...



Happy to help.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 17, 2011)

I think we should be able to do whatever we want with no restrictions or rules whatsoever. This would make the most people happy it seems. In fact, maybe we should do away with all gov'ts and police forces and just hand out guns and ammo to anyone that wants it, now that would really be fun. 

This is sarcasm, just for those that think they are going to get a gun handed to them anytime soon.

This forum is evolving and we need to let it evolve or it will stagnate, I know change is difficult better than most, but it is a fact of life and fighting the changes only makes things harder. Lighten up, relax, and remember that this is a forum site, your life is not on the line.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 17, 2011)

wolftat said:


> I think we should be able to do whatever we want with no restrictions or rules whatsoever. This would make the most people happy it seems. In fact, maybe we should do away with all gov'ts and police forces and just hand out guns and ammo to anyone that wants it, now that would really be fun.



_Gloria Bunker-Stivic_:   Daddy, did you know that sixty percent of the people 
murdered in this country in the last ten years were killed by guns? 
_Archie Bunker_:   Would it make you feel any better, little girl, if they was 
pushed out of windows?


----------



## 76winger (Oct 17, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> open note to our benevolent dictator:  What do you want?  *You have created a fantastic hangout for this motley band of penmaking degenerates  (and I am at least as motley and degenerate as any!)... but it IS your house.*  While I support your proven desire to make everyone happy...it ain't gonna happen.  *You have given us great options for choosing what we see and what we ignore, tools we can use to amplify our experience and improve our perception of this site.*  You have allowed us to gather as a group in your basement and play our games!  *THANK YOU!*  Maybe it's your turn to just say "this is what I want."  You developed the initial rules for sig lines, people found the edges of those limits, other people got upset, most respond with a resounding "eh".... *change the rules if you feel that makes your vision of the future of this site better... most of us will (maybe) notice a small change and go on with our lives*, a few will be offended and take it personally, and a couple will scream...and the world will go on.  *I thank you for this site and the knowledge it offers and the group that regularly gathers here and will be perfectly happy with YOUR choice.*



+1000 
I agree (Especially the parts I placed in bold).


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 17, 2011)

Sig?p wHat is that and where will I find one.  No offense, but life is too short to worry about most of this stuff. Too big, don't read it, pass it by. I am with hewunch, cool pen, nice casting.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 17, 2011)

Now here we back step into the absurd. Who cares about anyone signature as long as it's not profane. Nobody says you have to look at it or click on it. Enough trying to please the minority. No one can make everyone happy in this world. Lets keep things stupid simple.

No Profanity or nudity.
No bashing on people and piling on the band wagon.
Treat people as you want to be treated.

Have some common sense. Don't put your nose in others business. You don't like people selling stuff, don't click on it. You don't like Horror movies, watch nickelodeon. Life is not complicated unless one makes it so.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Oct 17, 2011)

Ditto what Jeff Powell just said.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 17, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> No nudity.




How dare you be so unreasonable.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 17, 2011)

Haynie said:


> workinforwood said:
> 
> 
> > No nudity.
> ...



Does that include my senator's "package"??:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 17, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> > workinforwood said:
> ...



I don't want to know anything more about your "Senator's "package""  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Oct 17, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Haynie said:
> ...



Does it come wrapped? :laugh:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Oct 17, 2011)

I think we need to designate forum comedians to step in and keep threads from going down the drain. I already have found a few candidates in this thread. Now to run this idea by Jeff. Be back in a minute with the verdict. This is going to be too easy. How can he say no after the past week or so. I nominate myself forum comedian delegator and moderator. Oh and as long as an opinion was asked, I can live with whatever. I actually voted in the poll.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 17, 2011)

Are you assuming the rest of us didn't?


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't read the thread, so I don't know who exactly is bothered by what flavor of sig. 

I just don't understand... If the sigs bother you, disable viewing them. That's all it takes for peace and tranquility. 

Jeff, I love what you've done with this site, but I'm afraid you may be oiling the squeaky wheel here, while the other ten thousand wheels are left alone.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 17, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Now here we back step into the absurd. Who cares about anyone signature as long as it's not profane. Nobody says you have to look at it or click on it. *Enough trying to please the minority.* No one can make everyone happy in this world. Lets keep things stupid simple.
> 
> No Profanity or nudity.
> No bashing on people and piling on the band wagon.
> ...


 
In most of the "rule changing" threads I keep seeing this and similar comments over and over.... usually by the same few people, mainly those selling on the forum.  Do you guys really think those asking for changes are really the minority?  Do you really think Jeff is going through all this trouble to appease just a few people?  I would say think again!

To the second highlited comment, it could be reversed to say..... Don't put your business in others noses, and probably just as many members would be happy!  :biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 17, 2011)

DurocShark said:


> I didn't read the thread, so I don't know who exactly is bothered by what flavor of sig.
> 
> I just don't understand...* If the sigs bother you, disable viewing them.* That's all it takes for peace and tranquility.
> 
> Jeff, I love what you've done with this site, but I'm afraid you may be oiling the squeaky wheel here, while the other ten thousand wheels are left alone.


 
Seems to be a popular phrase from those selling things.  Why should I have to disable seeing hundreds or possibly thousands of signatures because of a few dozen commercial signatures?  To me, THAT sounds like trying to appease the minority!


----------



## alphageek (Oct 17, 2011)

Everyone - please don't battle in here.. 

Answer the question, comment if you desire.   Jeff isn't asking to "please the minority".   He is asking the population for their opinion.  From there he can figure out what the majority (at least among those who answer) is and if HE wants to make changes or not.

Please don't turn this into anyone attacking someone with different views.  Either side of those battling could be the minority!  

Dean
Asst Mod


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 17, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > I've changed mine to that info and I'm turning off everyones in my CP.
> ...


 
I second that !!!!!!!!!

Joe


----------



## Atherton Pens (Oct 17, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> easy enough for you...you're renting other space, gimpy!  (PLEASE NOTE SARCASM!!!!)
> 
> 
> open note to our benevolent dictator:  What do you want?  You have created a fantastic hangout for this motley band of penmaking degenerates  (and I am at least as motley and degenerate as any!)... but it IS your house.  While I support your proven desire to make everyone happy...it ain't gonna happen.  You have given us great options for choosing what we see and what we ignore, tools we can use to amplify our experience and improve our perception of this site.  You have allowed us to gather as a group in your basement and play our games!  THANK YOU!  Maybe it's your turn to just say "this is what I want."  You developed the initial rules for sig lines, people found the edges of those limits, other people got upset, most respond with a resounding "eh".... change the rules if you feel that makes your vision of the future of this site better... most of us will (maybe) notice a small change and go on with our lives, a few will be offended and take it personally, and a couple will scream...and the world will go on.  I thank you for this site and the knowledge it offers and the group that regularly gathers here and will be perfectly happy with YOUR choice.


Jon said it best.

Jeff, thanks for a great site, do whatever you want, it's just great to have a basement to hang out and some great (degenerate? maybe a few) folks to share ideas, info and knowledge about the addiction we call penturning and a few other subjects as well.

Thanks for all you do to keep the site up and running!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 17, 2011)

Those who have been members of IAP long enough and consistently enough, will remember we had this discussion as it related to religion and politics in the signature lines.

The "community" clearly did not want the signatures to limit their right of free expression.  Jeff agreed.

So, again, if the signatures are to be limited in content, then all sorts of content should be equallly limited.  Or, the signatures completely disabled.  

Which brings us back to the option--turn off the signatures if some bother you and you are incapable of overlooking them---or put each of the people with these signatures on your ignore list.

The mechanics already exist.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Get back to work*



ed4copies said:


> Those who have been members of IAP long enough and consistently enough, will remember we had this discussion as it related to religion and politics in the signature lines.
> 
> The "community" clearly did not want the signatures to limit their right of free expression. Jeff agreed.
> 
> ...


 Ed...Get back to work:redface: and go read your PM's and email:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## xxShadowxx (Oct 18, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Which brings us back to the option--turn off the signatures if some bother you and you are incapable of overlooking them---or put each of the people with these signatures on your ignore list.
> 
> The mechanics already exist.



it is my constitutional right to leave sigs on and complain as much as i wish, what the HELL is your problem?!?! this is a free country, my opinion matters!

.....oh my the only reason i didnt go on more is i couldnt stop laughing as i typed :biggrin: for those with no sense of humor, i was kidding, theres already tools to hide sigs (general and specific), use em or lose the right to complain IMO :biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 18, 2011)

I need to stay out of these threads... A few people get all hot and bothered over something so silly. Reminds me of the rest of the reality of this world. I come here to get AWAY from the rest of the world...


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Not really*



xxShadowxx said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Which brings us back to the option--turn off the signatures if some bother you and you are incapable of overlooking them---or put each of the people with these signatures on your ignore list.
> ...


Nah...this is a private place you have not constitutional rights here:biggrin: it is also a free country for the owner:tongue:


----------



## louisbry (Oct 20, 2011)

I think that the rules regarding signatures should remain the same since they are adequate.  However, I feel like moderators should screen signatures and determine if their content should remain in the signature or be allowed only in the classified forums.   I have noticed that some signatures are reading more and more like a classified ad when specific products are mentioned.


----------



## bnoles (Oct 20, 2011)

Just for kicks I went in my user control panel and turned off both signatures and avatars to see the results.  I like it a lot with so much less clutter and distraction, I find that I can focus much more on the content of the post.  I believe I am going to leave it this way.  I like having the control instead of someone else controlling it for me.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 20, 2011)

signature or not, WHO CARES....... I was gonna try and stay out of this because the whole thread sounds like a bunch of whining going on about the most petty things. RULES ARE RULES, if things are allowed to be put in your signature line, then by all means use the tools available to do so. But to all the complainers, REALLY, do you sleep better at night knowing that you continually stir the mixing pot just to **** others off. As if Jeff and the Mods dont have enough to contend with.....GEES.   just my .02 worth, and not that anyone cares. Now i sound like I'm whining, so my apologies. 

And yes, I voted to keep things the way they are. If you dont like my signature, then like others have said, TURN YOURS OFF!!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Interesting*

I think it[s interesting how many people complain about the complainers....just a tad ironic in my opinion.


----------



## Padre (Oct 20, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job, cool pen
> ...


Oohhhhh, that musta' stung.


----------



## Padre (Oct 20, 2011)

*+1!
*


seamus7227 said:


> signature or not, WHO CARES....... I was gonna try and stay out of this because the whole thread sounds like a bunch of whining going on about the most petty things. RULES ARE RULES, if things are allowed to be put in your signature line, then by all means use the tools available to do so. But to all the complainers, REALLY, do you sleep better at night knowing that you continually stir the mixing pot just to **** others off. As if Jeff and the Mods dont have enough to contend with.....GEES.   just my .02 worth, and not that anyone cares. Now i sound like I'm whining, so my apologies.
> 
> And yes, I voted to keep things the way they are. If you dont like my signature, then like others have said, TURN YOURS OFF!!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 20, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> signature or not, *WHO CARES.......* I was gonna try and stay out of this because the whole thread sounds like a bunch of whining going on about the most petty things......
> 
> And yes, I voted to keep things the way they are. If you dont like my signature, then like others have said, TURN YOURS OFF!!!


 
*Who cares* indeed, I'm guessing the ones who care the most are the ones who stand to loose the most if the ads are curtailed or calmed down, that would be my guess!

I guess if you stand a chance on loosing some revenue for the lack of advertising, the logical response would be to leave things as they are.  And as far as the whining goes, it can be seen on both sides of the debate!

The more I see the comments like... "if you don't like MY ad, turn YOUR signatures off", the more I don't think it's the best or even appropriate solution.

It's like driving to work on the same road for 10 years then one day up pops a bunch of billboards cluttering up the view of the countryside and when called, the company says if you don't like seeing them.... find another way to work!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Gal's and Guy's there's a happy medium that could be met, do I have a horse in this race...yes...but I don't think I have to scream to get your attention, just as most of the other vendors don't. Just give good service at reasonable prices, use the Classified or Preimum Classified for what they are intended for and on your sigature list your web-site but don't make it larger and more colorful than your post.


----------



## Padre (Oct 20, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > signature or not, *WHO CARES.......* I was gonna try and stay out of this because the whole thread sounds like a bunch of whining going on about the most petty things......
> ...



I would like to ask Jeff, respectfully, how long users have been allowed signatures.  Ever since I have been a member there have been signatures.

I don't see how turning signatures off can not be an appropriate solution.  What I hear you saying is that those who don't want signatures somehow have priority over those who do.  Why?  We all have the ability to view them or not.  All of us.  For those who want signatures, they turn it on.  For those that don't they turn it off.  How is that unfair, unequal or somehow impinging on your ability to read posts without signatures?  

I compare this to the color of your screen.  If you don't like blue, then you change it to another color.  Big deal.  Same with signatures.

Next are we going to go after Avatars?


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 20, 2011)

Padre;1300588 
Next are we going to go after Avatars?[/quote said:
			
		

> good point Chip!


----------



## alphageek (Oct 20, 2011)

The Poll is closed... 
I'm going to close the thread too, since I've already asked once to not battle in here and thats continuing.

Note - None of the options talk about REMOVING Sigs, much less anything about avatars.  No need making a mountain out of a molehill.

Lets wait and see what Jeff thinks of the data that been presented to him.


----------

